
Satellite images from highly oblique angles are pretty mindblowing - mozumder
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/these-oblique-satellite-images-are-pretty-amazing/
======
henrygrew
Looks like a RTS game

------
some_account
These look exactly like airplane images.

~~~
folli
The much larger distance makes the pictures converge to an orthographic
projection, like a 3D rendering in a game.

Look at the parallelity of the streets in Ryadh, this is something you would
not see from a plane.

